# EMT Killed in Montana Hospital Shooting



## Jon (Jan 18, 2009)

*EMT Killed in Montana Hospital Shooting*


*By MATTHEW BROWN*
 				 				 					Associated Press Writer

 		 	  	 	 	 	 	 	 		 		                  											      GLASGOW, Mont.      -- 
  Authorities were investigating Sunday the link between a shooting suspect and the woman he allegedly killed outside a hospital.
  The suspect also wounded two people who came to the victim's aid late Saturday. Officers found him after following a trail of blood, and the suspect was killed in a shooting involving police. Police declined to specify who was responsible.
  The man's identity has not been released. No other suspects were being sought, Valley County Sheriff Glenn Meier said Sunday.


<SNIP>



From EMSResponder.com: http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=8820&siteSection=1


----------



## jester_1269 (Jan 21, 2009)

:sad:

Hopefully this is used to help in the security of EDs across the nation.  As many unstable patients we deal with on a daily basis, its surprising both that more incidents like this dont happen and that more steps arent taken to prevent them.

My prayers go to the family.

Stay safe out there...


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe a domestic that flowed into the workplace? I dunno but it wouldn't' be the first time.

The next question.......... 

How many of the co-workers had an opportunity to check for "scene safety"? WHat would you do in a similar situation?


----------



## Jon (Jan 21, 2009)

jester_1269 said:


> :sad:
> 
> Hopefully this is used to help in the security of EDs across the nation.  As many unstable patients we deal with on a daily basis, its surprising both that more incidents like this dont happen and that more steps arent taken to prevent them.
> 
> ...


I've heard this described as a "sniper-style" shooting.

It appears to have happened OUTSIDE the hospital... not inside - so metal detectors wouldn't have made any difference at all (if they do at all is debatable).

One report I saw said that a staff member's husband had a legal CCW and engaged the shooter with some success.


----------



## karaya (Jan 21, 2009)

Wadda bet the shooter knew the EMT?


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 22, 2009)

This is why there should be cops in ER's.. Not security guards. That mall cop picture there got me going. Being a guard with out a gun, is like being a proctologist with out any gloves. It just doesn't work. If the government wants to fix something, skip EMS, and ban "Security Guards". Replace them with police officers, or something with an education higher than a school age teenager.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 22, 2009)

What we do is dangerous. Our systems and protocols are set up to minimize our risk of harm, but we will never be able to remove harm from what we do. Better than looking at more, better, higher, stricter, bigger, more powerful, ways to avoid harm, is the training of the awareness of the EMS worker to see potential danger and avoid it. We will still lose people to needle stick contaminations, assault, MVAs, back injuries. We do not work in a safe environment and we have no guarantees of safety.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 22, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to those that have lost so much........... -_-


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 22, 2009)

So very sad and unnecessary; prayers ongoing to the family and the wounded...


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 23, 2009)

WiFi_Cowgirl said:


> This is why there should be cops in ER's.. Not security guards. That mall cop picture there got me going. Being a guard with out a gun, is like being a proctologist with out any gloves. It just doesn't work. If the government wants to fix something, skip EMS, and ban "Security Guards". Replace them with police officers, or something with an education higher than a school age teenager.



Fully sworn police members wouldn't be placed in hospitals due to manpower shortage.  Police are also looking for recruits as are most public safety agencies.  I have worked in the protective service field both public and private since Nov 1985. I have only been in EMS in a paid on call service since feb of last year. When I first entered the protective service field most guards only had a high school education but then again so did most police members.


----------



## MtJerry (Jan 23, 2009)

karaya said:


> Wadda bet the shooter knew the EMT?



Your loose ... :glare:

http://greatfallstribune.com/article/20090123/NEWS01/901230320&referrer=FRONTPAGECAROUSEL

Authorities name Glasgow shooter, describe him as 'recluse'

By KIM SKORNOGOSKI • Tribune Staff Writer • January 23, 2009

The man who shot at a Glasgow hospital, killing one woman and injuring two other people, lived in Glasgow since 2005, but kept to himself to the point that few people in the town of 3,200 even knew his name, authorities said Thursday.
Advertisement

Investigators identified the shooter as Roger Lynn Sellers, 42.

Sellers had no job and was rarely seen outside of the house he rented at 110 6th Ave. N. Investigators said he was born in Weber County, Utah, and lived mostly in the Salt Lake City area.

Great Falls' Don Resseguie, who owns the Glasgow house Sellers rented, said Sellers shared very little about his background, saying only that he had no family and he moved to Glasgow because he visited the town with his family as a child.


----------



## karaya (Jan 23, 2009)

MtJerry said:


> Your loose ... :glare:
> 
> 
> "At this time, we have uncovered no motive for the shootings, and no connection between the suspect and his victims at the hospital has been established," Glasgow Police Chief Lynn Erickson said.


 
Not so fast. Read the fine print, "At this time... ". So it is not conclusive as to a motive and whether there was a connection between the victim and shooter.

Let us know when you have something more conclusive.


----------



## karaya (Jan 23, 2009)

Also, on a side note, your posting of an entire article is a copyright violation. You need to just post the link to the original published source. That will keep the owners of this site out of a copyright violation snit.


----------



## Jon (Jan 23, 2009)

karaya said:


> Also, on a side note, your posting of an entire article is a copyright violation. You need to just post the link to the original published source. That will keep the owners of this site out of a copyright violation snit.


Fixed.



Jon.


----------



## frogtat2 (Jan 23, 2009)

*MT EMT killed*

This made me very sad when I heard it on the news.  It's a tragic reminder for all of us.  My heart goes out to the woman's husband and 4 kids, as well as her "EMS family" and the other 2 injured in the shooting.


----------

